
India on the brink of its own financial crisis - anu_gupta
http://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-blog/2013/aug/19/india-financial-crisis-rupee-stock-markets
======
sirkneeland
As an American, I spent 2 years in India after college working for a large
Indian conglomerate. It was 2008-2010, those heady years when the BRICs were
ascendant and the future was theirs for the taking. I was incredibly excited
for India's future. After the 2009 elections delivered a clear (by India
standards) mandate for UPA and a rebuke to the Left parties I thought great
things would come.

Perhaps I got too emotionally invested in India but the following years were
hugely disappointing for me.

living and working in India was still one of the most challenging and
rewarding things I've ever done in my life. It pains me to see India's,
government fail its people so comprehensively.

------
tryit
This is how the charade will unfold:- India will ask the IMF to bail them out
again and I see this happening within a 4 month period. IMF will start
dictating terms and the common man on the street will face the brunt.

God, save my country from my countrymen who run it.

